# woo hoo. my wheeler is almost paying for itself.



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

so far iv got 3 accounts i need to plow at 1" and 8 accounts to plow at 2"s.... if i keep this up i can get a new wheeler soon...... but come spring ill be board again.... guess work while i can...


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

How much do you charge per account? Do you have to trailer to them as well or are they close enough to ride?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

about $30ea. i use a trailer. safer to load and un load. some like 3 i can drive to ea.


----------

